# GEMS Wellington Primary



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone heard from GWPS this week about new teaching posts for September? I know that they had interviews last weekend as some of the GEMS headteachers were in London.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi
maybe you can ask mr spaans the principal or the vice principal miss Anderson (I guess) directly they can help u .....


----------

